# 2nd Quiz (Crossword)



## David H (May 30, 2016)

______________________
*Answers will appear in this grid when solved.*

*Green letters denote answer given*







*Good Luck*


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 31, 2016)

3. Odometer
2. Pedler ?


----------



## David H (May 31, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> 3. Odometer
> 2. Pedler ?


'Fraid not Matt - keep trying


----------



## Northerner (May 31, 2016)

3 - Odometer?


----------



## David H (May 31, 2016)

Northerner said:


> 3 - Odometer?


No afraid not Alan it's a different name


----------



## David H (May 31, 2016)

*Clue Time:
Since this crossword seems difficult I've added the first and last letters to every solution*


----------



## Contused (May 31, 2016)

6: paginate


----------



## Contused (May 31, 2016)

10: swath


----------



## David H (May 31, 2016)

Contused said:


> 6: paginate


Well done Contused


----------



## David H (May 31, 2016)

Contused said:


> 10: swath


Well done Contused


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 31, 2016)

7. Birdbrain


----------



## David H (May 31, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> 7. Birdbrain


Well done Matt


----------



## David H (May 31, 2016)

*Further Clues:*
*Since it's proving very difficult, I've added a further letter to each answer. *


----------



## Annette (Jun 1, 2016)

4 Tarboosh
1 Tarantism


----------



## Contused (Jun 1, 2016)

3: waywiser


----------



## David H (Jun 1, 2016)

Annette Anderson said:


> 4 Tarboosh
> 1 Tarantism


Well done Annette


----------



## David H (Jun 1, 2016)

Contused said:


> 3: waywiser


Well done Contused


----------



## Contused (Jun 1, 2016)

8: skinker


----------



## David H (Jun 1, 2016)

Contused said:


> 8: skinker


Well done Contused


----------



## David H (Jun 1, 2016)

*I've added 2 (TWO) R's to the Mountain Lion*


----------



## Northerner (Jun 1, 2016)

2 - jagger


----------



## David H (Jun 1, 2016)

Northerner said:


> 2 - jagger


Well done Alan (who said you were crap at crosswords)


----------



## Northerner (Jun 1, 2016)

David H said:


> Well done Alan (who said you were crap at crosswords)


Jagger is quite a common surname where I come from - my grandma's maiden name was Jagger and there were quite a few who attended my school. There's a place in the Peak District called 'Jagger's Clough' which is where the traders used to bring their goods across to Sheffield from Manchester


----------



## David H (Jun 1, 2016)

*Another Clue:*

*I've added a further letter to the two remaining answers*


----------

